# new pics of my 95 200sx



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

here are the pics i promise way back a long time ago when i got my windows tinted. only took me 6 months lol.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Another nice,clean white B14


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool, ever think about adding a spoiler with an LED on there? That is, if you're not still selling it like your sig says.

Good looking ride though.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Clean looking B14. I can dig it


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks for the compliments everyone.....about the only spoiler i would put on there is the stock one or either the one erebuni sells w/the gtr kit. im iffy about selling my car....if someone offers me $5500 then cool its there's...if no then cool...i mean i love this car


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I was referring to the stock one with the led... it'd look nice. And it adds a 3rd brake light!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *thanks for the compliments everyone.....about the only spoiler i would put on there is the stock one or either the one erebuni sells w/the gtr kit. im iffy about selling my car....if someone offers me $5500 then cool its there's...if no then cool...i mean i love this car *


Mark, it looks good man. If you want a spolier, I have one at my house (off my old car, got ripped off, only a few scraches) But you would obviously have to get it painted.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I like it without the spoiler...I have the same ride but black. 
What all mods have you done??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

so i dont have to type it all, here is my for sale ad which lists most of my mods.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16877


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Argh I just posted but the forum crashed or something... well I'll try again

I love the car, very agressive looking. I agree a spoiler (stock) could enhance the agressiveness and overall style. I like how you painted the 200sx letters on the back to match the car. That looks great. I did the same on my sentra. What a comprimise between shaving and leaving it, I think its the best thing you can to for it. I believe you can also use some fog lights and / or a FMIC to cover the bumper holes. Nice rims. Overall I give it 8 flying camels (out the 10 flying camel chart)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice ride Katana....I see U got your Tein sticker up too-- 

Those pics are wit the drop installed right...


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice clean front! Where's the side skirts at?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep that pic is w/the springs installed. tein front and eibach rear. the springs didnt lower it too much as far as fender gap at first glance....but the stance of the car has changed a noticable bit. no sides bc i bought that bumper last year when i trashed my front and couldnt afford the sides. when i get my taxes or have my surgery ill prolly take it to the paint shop to get the front re-sprayed and maybe also paint some sides and rear. thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice Ride!  Very Clean but I think the rear is too clean it need a spoiler.


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

very clean, i think some se-r side skirts would look nice with a oem spoiler


----------

